# 25-35 Rem-UMC



## drifter (Feb 19, 2008)

I am not real up to speed with out of the "norrmal" callibers. I found an old empty with this marked in the brass 25-35 REM-UMC last night. I have never seen this one before. Any insight from those who know? It is quite tapered down and just a different shape than any I have see before.

Drifter


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

It was a 35 win necked down to 25 caliber. My book says it was introduced in 1906 by John Browning and Union Metallic Cartridge Company started making these for him. UMC was bought by Remington in 1967. Not sure how old yours is but that's an old, old shell. Good find!


----------



## drifter (Feb 19, 2008)

The fireing pin that hit the primer was huge. It is in great shape for being old. It almost looks like it has been painted green on top of it being very oxidized over time. 

Thanks for the reply longbow. Perhaps this will get me more interested in some new chambers.


Drifter


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

That cartridge has been around a while. It is the one Frank Clark killed Old Ephraim with in 1923. You can read Clark's account here: http://www.onlineutah.com/oldephraimhistory1.shtml
I recently found an unfired cartridge in 25-35. It wasn't oxidized bad. I assume someone still uses that cartridge and just dropped one. I have seen Winchester 94s chambered for 25-35.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Just happened to notice one for sale on KSL.com today. Kind of a dream gun in a dream cartridge for me. Maybe some day............... :|

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... 377&lpid=3


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I shot my first deer out by Vernon with a 25-35 lever Winchester...probably before some of you guy's were born... :|


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

To be exact, the 25-35 Rem is a rimless cartridge that is ballistically similar to the Winchester 25-35 that most people are familiar with. It was actually designed for use in auto loading rifles but very few rifles where ever chambered for it. It is *not the same* cartridge as the .25-35 Winchester or the .25 Rem. Nice find, it is quite rare.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> To be exact, the 25-35 Rem is a rimless cartridge that is ballistically similar to the Winchester 25-35 that most people are familiar with. It was actually designed for use in auto loading rifles but very few rifles where ever chambered for it. It is *not the same* cartridge as the .25-35 Winchester or the .25 Rem. Nice find, it is quite rare.


+1

Yep, the 25-35 UMC is rare, the 25-35 WCF common.

I have three old .25 Remingtons, one semi-auto and two pumps. About seven or eight years ago I almost bought a Remington Model 8 25-35 UMC semi-auto because the gun dealer said 25-35 was the same as the .25 Remington....While doing some research to see if my .25 Remington dies would work on 25-35 UMC, I found out he was full of it. Kinda wish I would have bought the gun though. He (and I)didn't know what he had!

See:
http://www.armorypub.com/2001/4-01.htm


----------

